# Christening Ideas



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
has anyone had a Christening for your adopted little ones?

I was just wondering if we need to wait for the new long version of the birth / adoption certificate? and what paperwork the church requires? 

we have a few issues at the moment with a declaration of parentage! so a new birth certificate needs to be issued before we can submit our AO paperwork but this is a second adoption, so as soon as its finalised we want a joint chrisenting for our AS and AD

All suggestions and ideas welcome……..


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - with our AD the priest asked for birth certificate etc so we would have had to wait anyway. Our AS is being baptised tomorrow and there was no request to see any paperwork - he knows he is adopted but has seen him with us for months and is probably wondering why we took so long.

Once AO was done I booked the baptism and didn't worry about waiting for paperwork. I wouldn't do anything before AO though. I did think about waiting for our next one so they could be baptised together but decided we will just do the final one in a few months (hopefully)


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

You can't do it till AO is complete without SW permission. But I've it's sorted I've never known anyone be asked for birth certificate etc personally. I'm trying to sort dates for my two and not been asked for anything xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We have just had little one baptised and didn't show them
Any paper work xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We had four godparents - traditionally its 3, but up to you.
Our vicar came and had a chat one evening, and then we gave the names of who we wanted, they did have to be baptised themselves (but there are no formal records of this).
We picked people who have been there for us and lo since his arrival, it was a really beautiful day, just immediate family and godparents (2 and we had afternoon tea at ours. Was perfect. Very special and thankful X hope it goes to plan, exciting times  xx


----------

